
‘The Cashless Society is Almost Here’ - Cbasedlifeform
http://cryptogon.com/?p=32553
======
Cbasedlifeform
Excellent point about the drug trade. It's not just the dealer on the street
corner who profits. HSBC, Wachovia, Citibank and others have all been caught
profiting from drug money laundering. (So do, albeit on smaller scales, the
corrupt cop and judge.) As cryptogon points out, hard to do all this if all
transactions are digital and logged.

~~~
3825
can we create a currency `anti-bitcoin` until we have a name where no
transaction, small or large, is private. Where there is no privacy but also
complete ownership. A single dollar cannot exist just on the floor. It always
belongs to somebody.

It is not possible to lose money or find money in your old clothes. There is
no physical money, in fact. All you have is your identity. All transactions
are logged.

Did I just create a bank account?

